# MDA Buch gesucht



## SnooP (19. Okt 2006)

Moin... ich suche derzeit ein schönes kleines handliches Buch für die MDA, welches mir jemand empfehlen kann. Mir geht's dabei insb. um ne gute Einleitung mit Motivation und Bedeutung für Softwareentwicklung... nicht, dass mir das nicht mehr oder weniger klar wäre  - immerhin schreib ich meine DA darüber - aber ich brauche noch für die Einleitung meiner DA gute Quellen, damit ich allgemeiner darüber schreiben kann...

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Zeropage (2. Nov 2006)

Ich schreibe auch gerade meine DA in dem Umfeld. Sehr gut gefallen hat mir das MDA-Buch von Gruhn, Pieper, Röttgers. Kapitel 2 könnte liefern was du suchst. Ansonsten natürlich das Buch von Frankel und das Buch von Greenfield und Co. (auch wenn es dem Titel nach um Software Factories/Microsoft geht) - jeweils die einleitenden Kapitel. Weniger gefallen hat mit das MDA-Buch von Wolters und Zoppenfeld, alles ziemlich knapp und teilweise schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## Zeropage (2. Nov 2006)

Ach ja: Kapitel 2 gibt es hier online: http://www.mda-buch.info/appetizer.html


----------

